# houston texas



## youwannaplay82 (Apr 18, 2010)

I am currently looking for 4e D&D players I have been out of the game for a while and looking to get back in last played I believe in 2nd edition but currently have the 4e edition books really would like to meet new friends to play with.


----------



## Sans Serif (Apr 18, 2010)

Kind of a drive for you, but I'm running D&D Encounters every Wednesday night at Swords & Superheroes in Kingwood.

Your best bet might be Living Forgotten Realms.  There's players in your area, and the ones I met have all been really good guys.  Go here:

Houston_LFR : Living Forgotten Realms - Houston

and post that you're a new guy.  We've had a few new guys recently, so you probably won't have an issue finding a game.  Hope this helps.

-Matt


----------



## youwannaplay82 (Apr 18, 2010)

thank you for your help I appreciate it


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Also check out the link at the bottom of my sig for Houston EN Worlders.


----------



## Celtic_Bear (Jul 12, 2010)

We have a couple openings in a Friday night 4e group in Katy.  Lemme know...

Craig

celtic_bear@hotmail.com


----------



## Celtic_Bear (Jul 13, 2010)

positions filled


----------

